# Elaphe taeinura x guttatus or lampropeltis



## elultimoavatar (Aug 28, 2010)

*hello.*
*I would like to ask you a question*
*It is possible to cross a "elaphe taeinura" with a "guttatus" or "Lampropeltis.*
*taeinura I have a male and I like testing.*
*I have a male Taeinura and several guttata and Lampropeltis I like testing.*
*Greetings*


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have heard rumours about a Vietnamese Blue Beauty X Corn Snake (_Orthriophis taeniurus X Pantherophis guttattus_) but I have not seen photos of these nor proof that they survived.


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

I've seen photos of Taiwan Beauty (_Orthriophis taeniurus friesi_ ) x Greenish Ratsnake (_ Pantherophis obsoletus obsoletus_ x _Pantherophis obsoletus quadrivittatus_) hybrids, so would think that any _Orthriophis taeniurus x Pantherophis _mix is possible_.

_The above hybrids were produced with no trickery, eg: swapping mates, it was a vivarium _'accident_' when the two snakes were temporary housed together_, _off the top of my head I can't remember how many were produced, but they all took on the pattern of the Tai Beauty Snake at least as hatchlings_, _it was just the head pattern, shape that made you suspicious that they weren't pure_.

_This type of hybrid I don't like, when they look so similar to either parent that they could easily in the future be sold on as an aberrant 'pure' species.


----------

